# Bike Sale - Which one?!



## Danny91 (13 Feb 2012)

Hello,

Came across the sportsdirect.com bike sale, they have some great deals at the moment.

I am looking for a hybrid hard tail bike that can be used for road/trail rides (may involve grass) that is generally versatile. I am a newbie when it comes to this and don't know what to look for. I am looking to spend about £200 tops, and I can see a few Raleigh ones that seem to fit the bill (I think?).

Here is the link to the sales page: 
http://www.sportsdirect.com/special-offer?utm_source=sd-120213&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Monday 

Will the Raleigh Turbo and Raleigh Arrow Bike fit the bill I am after? Or any other recommendations from that page?

Thank you all!


----------



## compo (13 Feb 2012)

Personally I wouldn't buy any bike from Sports Direct, not even a Raleigh. Raleigh are no longer the brand it was, they are simply badged cheap bikes. You would do better at Cycle King and look at the Ammaco range which the have on special offers at present. http://www.cycleking.co.uk/1_3_3_Gents-Hybrid-Bikes_1_asc.html Though far from top of the range they are not bad for the price. Even better for £200 would be to be patient and look out for second hand items of a mainstream make. You will get far more bike for your bucks.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (13 Feb 2012)

If there is a Decathlon near you go there instead. I would avoid SD for bikes.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Feb 2012)

Sorry to break this to you, but the deals on Sportsdirect.com aren't great. The bike reduced from £170 to £50 is probably worth about £50.

So if you want to buy a £200 bike, don't buy a £200 reduced to £125 bike, because it won't be worth £200.

Second piece of advice is not to buy a bike from sportsdirect.com, nor Argos. You will love the bike when it is first delivered, and will sing its praises on your first spin up and down the road. After a week something will have broken, something won't work properly, you'll realise that it is very heavy, doesn't do what you want it to, and it was a waste of money.

Try Decathlon, Halfords Carrera (NOT Apollo) or Edinburgh Bike Co-op. Or try second hand.


----------



## HovR (13 Feb 2012)

You may want to consider whether you really need the front suspension. On lower end bikes it tends to be heavy, ineffective and non-adjustable. The Carrera Subway is a fairly good bike for the money, and is suitable for light trail riding as well as road riding. You may also want to try second hand.

I echo the advice regarding Sports Direct bikes.


----------



## Danny91 (13 Feb 2012)

Thank you for the prompt advise! 

Out of the Carrera and the Ammaco range recommended, which is the best value for money? Also, any advice as to which Ammaco from cycle king would fit my needs?


----------



## SteelUn (13 Feb 2012)

Having seen what they have on offer, I think the comments here about Cycle King's bikes are spot on.

There are also many threads here about the trials and tribulations of buying from Halfrauds, you should read some - paying a competent local bike shop to check their bike before riding it is good advice.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (13 Feb 2012)

Can we have a sticky put in this section saying

SPORTSDIRECT BIKES - JUST SAY NO!


----------



## Pedal pusher (13 Feb 2012)

This is why cyclechat works so well. Lots of sound advice from people with experience and it's a no from me!!


----------



## compo (13 Feb 2012)

Danny91 said:


> Thank you for the prompt advise!
> 
> Out of the Carrera and the Ammaco range recommended, which is the best value for money? Also, any advice as to which Ammaco from cycle king would fit my needs?


 
Of the two Carrera win hands down even though I suggested Ammaco as a possibility. If you can afford a Carrera then go for it, also look at other suggestions such as Decathlon.


----------



## Danny91 (13 Feb 2012)

So either a Carrera (can pick up a new one for £200 online from Halfords), or a b'Twin bike from decathalon like this?:

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/btwin-5-daily-id_8091293.html

I'll avoid cycle king and sports direct, as well as read into halfords.


----------



## Peteaud (13 Feb 2012)

Sports Direct do not sell bikes

only Bike Shaped Objects.

Check out the dunlop FS -all 17kg of it

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-special-edition-26-inch-939057


The Carrera wins hands down imho


----------



## rockyraccoon (13 Feb 2012)

Peteaud said:


> ...
> Check out the dunlop FS -all 17kg of it
> ...


 
that would put anyone off cycling


----------



## Dunlopdave (13 Feb 2012)

Hi 
I bought my first bike from sports direct (Dunlop MTB) you have to fit a few parts yourself,peddles handlbars etc, looks great I thought.I took it for a quick spin and as soon as I changed gear on the twist grip all the plastic cable housing shattered.Cost me 25 quid to replace. The saddle stem was too short even though it's advatised for 32 inch leg the whole bike was a bit of a joke really.i would never ever by a bike without seeing it or test riding it first.Have said that i kept the BSO all summer and did nearly 800 miles on it(17kg bike got me fitter than I've been in a few years) without anything falling off or braking and it really got me back into cycling. Good luck with your search let us know what you get!!


----------



## Danny91 (15 Feb 2012)

It looks like the Carrera is the best bang for buck at this price range - does everyone agree? Otherwise, what better models should I look out for that I can pick up for around £200 second hand?


----------



## oldfatfool (15 Feb 2012)

Peteaud said:


> Check out the dunlop FS -all 17kg of it
> 
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-special-edition-26-inch-939057
> 
> The Carrera wins hands down imho


 
£50 today only, at that weight and price it must be
worth that in scrap!


----------



## BrumJim (16 Feb 2012)

Carrera looks OK.
If you find any of the following second hand, they will be OK:
Scott, Specialized, Felt, Cube, Trek, Giant, Bianchi, Orbea, Merida
Anything steel with Reynolds 501 or anything Reynolds should be OK.
Problem is, there are a large number of other bikes that can be added to this list too. Difficult to be definitive.


----------



## 2wd (16 Feb 2012)

Peteaud said:


> Sports Direct do not sell bikes
> 
> only Bike Shaped Objects.
> 
> ...


 
A chap at work turned up with that last week when it was at its other "bargain" price of £69.00

A skip was driving past it and threw itself at it 

It really is that bad


----------



## NormanD (16 Feb 2012)

The Carrera is pretty bomb proof for the money, I owned that one for a few years before selling on, I loved every minute of riding it. You just have to buy from Halfords (they don't have to touch it) and if you're competent in building it yourself then do so, or get a friend who knows about bikes put it together for you (it's not difficult) or your local bike shop will put it together for you for a minimal charge.

Halfords are pretty hit or miss in having a competent bike mechanic within their store staff.
Good luck with your choice


----------



## Danny91 (17 Feb 2012)

From tonight I am going to start my bike hunt now that I have this info. Will local bike shops stock Carreras and what type of bikes should I look for in local bike shops if they don't have Carreras? Or with a budget of £250 max would a Carerra from halfords be the best bet?


----------



## DCLane (17 Feb 2012)

Halfords are the only stockists; I'd find your local and try one. Their online offers are usually cheaper so if you like it then get them to match. Take the bike away and use a local bike shop (LBS) from then on.

I'm running an abused Carrera Virtuoso as a commuter bike; 3rd owner, badly treated and still keeps going. Well worthwhile as a budget bike.

The youngest is getting his first road bike from Decathlon - I've been impressed by them.


----------



## Danny91 (18 Feb 2012)

Hi guys, could you help me out a little with these choices? I've found a few second hand:

Scott Voltage YZ3 Hard Tail £145 - http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/look-scott-voltage-yz3-hard-tail/96674040

Saracen Urban Hybrid 18 £230 - http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/saracen-urban-hybrid-18/96651225
Raleigh Pioneer Metro LX £110 (dont have a link for this)

OR a brand new Subway Carrera from Halfords for £200.

Thank you!


----------



## Aiden_23 (18 Feb 2012)

Danny91 said:


> From tonight I am going to start my bike hunt now that I have this info. Will local bike shops stock Carreras and what type of bikes should I look for in local bike shops if they don't have Carreras? Or with a budget of £250 max would a Carerra from halfords be the best bet?


Danny91 if you check the classifieds one of the guys on there was selling a Carrera and has made some good improvements to it. It was £250 looks in mint condition,has been clearly been taken care of.If I hadn't bought my new bike I would have defo took this.


----------



## redcard (18 Feb 2012)

No idea what's going on at Halfords.com.

The cheapest Carrera is the Vanquish (with carbon fork) at £449. I take it this is last year's model, though hard to say as Halfords rather conspicuously drop the year from the product title.
The TDF is going for £499, compared to £329 last week.


----------



## Danny91 (18 Feb 2012)

The Subway is £199 here Redcard: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ybrid Bike 2012 - Medium 18""&source=shopping


----------



## redcard (18 Feb 2012)

Danny91 said:


> The Subway is £199 here Redcard: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165534_productId_821651_langId_-1?cm_mmc=ShoppingGoogle Product SearchBikes/Mens & Womens Bikes/Hybrid BikesCarrera Subway Limited Edition Hybrid Bike 2012 - Medium 18""&source=shopping


 
Should have clarified, I was talking about road bikes.


----------



## Aiden_23 (18 Feb 2012)

redcard said:


> Should have clarified, I was talking about road bikes.


Promo has finished on all Road Bikes at Hellfrauds(20% off I think it was) was looking at a Boardman before they jumped up 10% so ordered my Felt instead. Price establishing before they put on a new Promo next month probably.


----------



## redcard (18 Feb 2012)

Aiden_23 said:


> Promo has finished on all Road Bikes at Hellfrauds(20% off I think it was) was looking at a Boardman before they jumped up 10% so ordered my Felt instead. Price establishing before they put on a new Promo next month probably.


 
I thought the TDF was always priced around £300, didn't realise this was an offer price. In fact, last year's review on BikeRadar states the price as £299.


----------



## Aiden_23 (18 Feb 2012)

They (like all retailers) do this all the time they dont like running long term promotions as it puts customers off buying. However if they "slash" the price next month unaware customers think OMG what a great price. Simple but it is effective. Take a look at Tesco, buy products in massive bulk(lower cost per case from suppliers) then run a promotion in January then the same stock again in March but its BOGOF this time not half price.Hellfrauds use the same tact they will be down in the next month or so but instead of "20% off" it will be save £200 on this bike.


----------



## Aiden_23 (18 Feb 2012)

As I said to Danny91,User had a Carrera for sale for £250 in the classifieds a lot of bike for the buck defo worth a look if your still after one redcard.


----------



## redcard (18 Feb 2012)

Aiden_23 said:


> As I said to Danny91,User had a Carrera for sale for £250 in the classifieds a lot of bike for the buck defo worth a look if your still after one redcard.


 
Made an offer earlier, just waiting on a response


----------



## Aiden_23 (18 Feb 2012)

Good stuff mate


----------



## Peteaud (18 Feb 2012)

Danny91 said:


> From tonight I am going to start my bike hunt now that I have this info. Will local bike shops stock Carreras and what type of bikes should I look for in local bike shops if they don't have Carreras? Or with a budget of £250 max would a Carerra from halfords be the best bet?


 
Halfords only.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2012)

2wd said:


> A chap at work turned up with that last week when it was at its other "bargain" price of £69.00
> 
> A skip was driving past it and threw itself at it
> 
> It really is that bad


I too work with someone who has one of these 'bargains'
Strangely he loves his, won't have a word said against it 

There again his other bike is a basic Decathlon racer that is so badly maintained it probably makes the Dunlop look good


----------



## Danny91 (19 Feb 2012)

Aiden_23 said:


> They (like all retailers) do this all the time they dont like running long term promotions as it puts customers off buying. However if they "slash" the price next month unaware customers think OMG what a great price. Simple but it is effective. Take a look at Tesco, buy products in massive bulk(lower cost per case from suppliers) then run a promotion in January then the same stock again in March but its BOGOF this time not half price.Hellfrauds use the same tact they will be down in the next month or so but instead of "20% off" it will be save £200 on this bike.


 

So is the Carrera Subway as I linked above a good price at £199? Comes with a free build and 6 weeks maintenence. Or shall I just look second hand for a higher end model for a similar price? I am checking out the classifieds for makes such as Scott, Trek and Carreras.


----------



## Aiden_23 (19 Feb 2012)

It is still a good buy(saving 40 %) but is it a hybrid you are after? I have no experience with them and would always pick a Road Bike for my commute as it is 100 % Road all the way. If you are going to be flying down some tracks/trails or do some minor off road then a Hybrid would be better but if it is all Road, try and hold out for a Road Bike.If you have a limited budget then second hand is the best bet,some of the bikes on here are dynamite, little miles and major upgrades. I am not a fan of the Halfords "free build" with my Carrera MTB,my brakes literally exploded on first proper pull and my wheels may have well been put on sideways(they were rubbing against the side of the bike). Dont get me wrong they fixed it and appologized when I wheeled it in and spoke to the Manager.


----------



## Danny91 (20 Feb 2012)

Well, seeing as I am only just getting into cycling 'properly' (I havent cycled since I was a kid) I just thought id get a versatile bike and see what happens.

I am mostly looking to go on rides on cycle paths, leisurely rides through scenic routes and whether these would be fully road or mostly road and a bit of grass is still unknown to me. From experience, would you say that you can go on such rides by staying fully on tarmac?

Also, I haven't any experience with bike maintenance as of yet, so any recommended websites to read up on this would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HovR (20 Feb 2012)

Danny91 said:


> Well, seeing as I am only just getting into cycling 'properly' (I havent cycled since I was a kid) I just thought id get a versatile bike and see what happens.
> 
> I am mostly looking to go on rides on cycle paths, leisurely rides through scenic routes and whether these would be fully road or mostly road and a bit of grass is still unknown to me. From experience, would you say that you can go on such rides by staying fully on tarmac?
> 
> Also, I haven't any experience with bike maintenance as of yet, so any recommended websites to read up on this would be appreciated. Thanks


 
The Subway is a good choice for an all round bike, although I would recommend getting it built by your LBS, not Halfords. The Subway will easily handle cycle paths, tow paths, grass, gravel and some light off-road including dry hard pack. Saying that, you can very easily go on leisurely scenic rides without straying off the tarmac - Just find some nice narrow quiet country lanes.


----------



## Aiden_23 (20 Feb 2012)

What HovR said +1, if it is your first bike and you are not commuting I would say the subway is the ideal choice. Youtube has hundreds of videos the Schwinn channel gives you some good tips, any major work I would take to your LBS. My maintenance is pretty low aswell Im sure if any of us became stuck some of the helpful and experienced members would help out.


----------



## Danny91 (20 Feb 2012)

I am waiting for a response on the upgraded Carerra road bike from the classifieds - if that is still available I may consider getting that and sticking to roads, although if not I will get a new Subway hybrid - I think with all the upgrades the other carerra has I would be a bit scared of braking it! Is there anything that you guys would suggest modifying to a stock bike bought from halfords? I presume it would come road safe with lights etc.


----------



## Aiden_23 (20 Feb 2012)

You will need to buy lights etc. I would wait for the Carrera on the classifieds as it is a mega bargain. Just remember if you have never had a Road Bike the riding position is a "unique" experience,but you will grow to love it. It all depends how serious you want to take cycling, if it is just for the enjoyment then you dont have to upgrade anything. However if you are going to commute or look into joining a cycling club then you could upgrade everything. I.E. my new bike I have bought Look clipless pedals,new commuting lights and a new saddle and it isnt even in my possesion yet. Pricey habbit but the old " We're using less petrol" works a treat!!!! What are you going to be using the bike for?


----------



## Danny91 (20 Feb 2012)

Leisure mainly - to get myself out and about around the countryside, although possibly commuting in the future? 

What happens if you use a road bike on the grass?


----------



## Aiden_23 (20 Feb 2012)

If you are going to be commuting then you might want to upgrade either your bike or the usual parts on the bike to make it lighter,to increase performance thus making it faster. I have never took a Road Bike onto grass but would imagine it would be fine just very hard to cycle on and would increase your chances of falling over and getting a puncture(as you cant see what lurks beneath!!!).You could always get one just now for leisure and save all your pennies for when you do decide to start commuting and you will have enough for either a good entry level Road Bike or a decent spec Hybrid or CX.


----------



## 2wd (20 Feb 2012)

This is over budget but you could consider _something_ like this

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/product/cannondalequickcxroadbike2010-sale.aspx?&id=12018


----------



## Danny91 (20 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, found a LBS website and are any of these contenders with the £200 Carerra Subway?

Land rover Torreon £169 - http://www.formbycycles.co.uk/product/207/Land_Rover_Torreon

OR

Any hybrids £300 or below from this page (Trek, Specialised, Land Rover, Giant): http://www.formbycycles.co.uk/category/184/HybridCommuting_Bikes


----------



## jowwy (20 Feb 2012)

the trek 7.0 looks pretty good for £300


----------



## Danny91 (20 Feb 2012)

Or this road bike? I like the look of the drop bar that road bikes have although I have never used a drop bar and am not sure whether I would like it - whats the purpose of drop bars?

Dawes Giro £299 - http://www.formbycycles.co.uk/product/5968/Dawes_Giro_200_Road_Bike_2012


----------



## Aiden_23 (20 Feb 2012)

2 main reasons comfort(the varience in hand positions you can have especially on long rides) and speed as it can give you an aggresive aerodynamic position which can make you fly go really fast!!! Best bet is going to your LBS and trying out a few(flat bar and drops) you never know they might have a bargain in there(ex displays/demo bikes/2010-2011 models).All they bikes would suit you just need to decide between drops or flat bar for the road bike or a Hybride/CX


----------



## Danny91 (20 Feb 2012)

Are there any makes/parts that i should avoid if I saw them in the LBS? I know to avoid any types of suspension and try and avoid chunky tyres for road use. Anything else?


----------



## jay clock (20 Feb 2012)

> The Carrera is pretty bomb proof for the money, I owned that one for a few years before selling on, I loved every minute of riding it.


PLUS ONE - I had Subway One and it was a superb all round bike. Sorry I sold it.

Sports Direct bikes look utterly dire. Cycle King look the same but a family run business.

Ebay will be a good place to look. This for example http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carrera-S...0961240367?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3cc280852f


----------



## Danny91 (20 Feb 2012)

Decided that a hybrid is definitely what I will go for now - I have been looking at routes I may wish to cycle and some involve canal routes that are unpaved in areas. I feel a hybrid is the only way to go for now as a first bike and may look into road bikes in the future.

The Carrera seems the obvious choice at that price and I will have to pop in to halfords and have a go on it. I can use the £100 i'd save over the Trek hybrid linked above on cycling gear and lights for my bike etc.


----------



## Aiden_23 (20 Feb 2012)

Ideal,give it time and you will be back looiking at Road Bikes in no time. Happy Cycling!!!


----------



## Danny91 (20 Feb 2012)

Thank you for all your help everyone!


----------



## Danny91 (20 Feb 2012)

Just a quick question - I have just spotted the Ltd edition Subway has 26" wheels. Will this hinder my riding at all and what difference do wheel sizes make and what size is recommended for a mixture of roads and grass/canal paths (mainly on tarmac though)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_821651_langId_-1_categoryId_165534


----------



## Peteaud (20 Feb 2012)

I would have the trek.

The spec in the link has 26 wheels and tbh i dont think it overly matters, although 700s are better imho (its why i have both a hybrid and a mtb).

.


----------



## HovR (20 Feb 2012)

The Trek is a better brand, and will have slightly better parts, and be of a slightly better quality - However it is important to factor in costs of the extras you will need such as lights, locks, (helmet?), pumps etc. The Subway will be a good bike if you take the proper care of it, and is a good option if you can't stretch the budget past £300 including extras.

The difference between a 700c wheel and a 26" is negligible. In theory a 700c wheel will have a greater diameter and therefore be able to roll further in the same gearing compared to a 26", but this really won't make a whole lot of difference on leisurely rides.


----------



## jay clock (20 Feb 2012)

I think all Subways are 26". And slightly stronger than 700.... in my view


----------



## Danny91 (21 Feb 2012)

Ah great, thanks for clearing that one up! I thought it meant the thickness, now I realise having a 26" wide tyre would be ridiculous. 

Someone is selling an XL size Cannondale Fatty Hybrid, he said it looks like a 20" frame and is adjustable, would this be alright for me at 5"8? Or would I be better just going for the Subway at 18" frame? the cannondale is only £170 and was £500 new in perfect condition.


----------



## HovR (21 Feb 2012)

I'd suggest that Cannondale may be a touch too large for you - Evan's sizing chart seems to say the same thing. Although if the bike is close enough for you to try it out, then I would recommend that you do by all means. Cannondale produce some of the nicer alu frames around.


----------



## Danny91 (22 Feb 2012)

Aye I used that Evan's thing, never mind. Back to the ol' Carrera plan! What gear should I get for it? I have some led lights already to fit to it and a saddle bag that holds stuff to fix punctures etc.

I'll need a helmet and a decent set of shorts I'm guessing?


----------



## Danny91 (22 Feb 2012)

Is this bike any good?

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/m...ro-lx-hybrid-bike-with-airlite-frame/95121439


----------



## Danny91 (22 Feb 2012)

Here is a full spec of it:

http://www.thebikefactory.co.uk/productdetails.asp?productid=60092


----------



## BC BOOTLE (10 May 2012)

are you in the lpool area danny,,more than welcome to join our little group if you wish to get out,,varying abilities.


----------



## MrJamie (10 May 2012)

Danny91 said:


> Is this bike any good?
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/m...ro-lx-hybrid-bike-with-airlite-frame/95121439


Nothing to add to the already great advice, but for some reason this tickled me enough to re-link http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mounting-bike/102151351


----------

